# 4 bar FPR in a 2.7t?



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

I picked up a 4 bar fuel pressure regulator in a yard from a 2.8 30v. Has anyone tried this / know of any reasons not to try this in an S4? I have had positive results in power, not fuel efficiency in the past with a fpr from a VR6 in an ABA.


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: 4 bar FPR in a 2.7t? (SLC18T)*

i could be wrong but unless your "chipped" w/ a program requiring a 4bar fpr" your ecu adapts for the wrong fpr doing nothing for you.


----------



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: 4 bar FPR in a 2.7t? (24vVr6gti)*

i got an 00 s4 and i have a 4 bar there, think it came like that. theres no way it could run on a 3 barsystem the boost would stop off most of the gas flow without a really high static psi.


----------



## NSI S4 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: 4 bar FPR in a 2.7t? (megafreakindeth)*

I'm pretty sure the 2.7t comes stock with a 4 bar fuel pressure regulator. well at least mine did.


----------



## audis4boss (Jan 24, 2008)

mine came stock with a 4bar


----------



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (audis4boss)*

Yes it does indeed have a 4 bar fpr in there. I read something confusing when I first got the car and had not checked what was in my car. 
Looking into fueling for K04s and it seems there is a mod to turn a 4 bar into a 5 bar with a vice or press and a ball bearing. Who's got the DIY for that handy?


----------



## audis4boss (Jan 24, 2008)

ive heard you can "crush" it- but the 5bar is cheap enough why play around, just pick one up thats been tested n is 5bar- i think i got mine for 40- just my opinion.


----------



## JRelax (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (audis4boss)*

i got an 01 S4 and it came with a 4bar FPR. i got stage 3- software from 10sec4 marc he told me it is setup for a 5bar FPR so i bought this one.
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=535
still havent installed it but doesnt look too hard to do. if you have a bigger FPR you need the software to use the extra fuel.


----------



## pwndbygti (Jul 27, 2008)

I have the 5 bar in mine and it runs fine, I am chipped but i dunno if its set up for that, all i know is that im beating Evo 9's and STi's so im happy for now


----------



## nappent (Oct 16, 2003)

You feel any difference between the 5 bar and 4 after install?


----------



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (nappent)*

My S4 does indeed have a 4 bar fpr. I was confused by something that I read before I posted this. You will not see much of a difference unless you have a tune for a 5 bar fpr.


----------

